

Ask HN: Mechanical Turk the job hunt? - phlux

Just had a thought afterthe article regarding zynga, goog and fb hiring like mad:<p>What would the results be to exploit mechanical turk to hunt for jobs for you and pay based on leads/interviews.<p>You have your resume and cover letter and have them seek and submit on your behalf.<p>I am thinking about changing jobs, I might try this approach to see what type of results I can get.
======
mayukh
I don't think this will be very effective and could potentially hurt your
chances if not done well by your "agents".

Rather than a spray and pray approach, I'd recommend a rather old fashioned
approach: List out the companies you'd like to work at, tailor your resume and
highlight relevant experiences, find someone you know who works there (or
linkedin to find common connections)

I find that I need to change my cover letter a little bit for every company
and expecting to pay 10 cents an hour to someone who can do this on my behalf
is not going to cut it.

OR you could try this : [http://technology.newsplurk.com/2010/05/how-to-land-
job-with...](http://technology.newsplurk.com/2010/05/how-to-land-job-
with-6-and-adwords.html)

